# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Altın Elma Hikayesi

## Serdar102

ALTIN ELMA
Genç bir adam bisikletiyle, dedesini görmek için, Elmalı Köyüne gidiyormuş. Genç, uzun süre yol aldıktan sonra toprak yola girmiş. Toprak yolda giderken, bisikletin lastiği patlamış. Bisikletini ilerideki çalılıklara saklamış, dönerken bisikletini almayı umuyormuş. Kestirme olsun diye patika yola girmiş ve sonunda yolunu kaybetmiş. Genç adam günün ilerleyen saatlerinde gördüğü elma ağacına doğru yürümüş. Işıl ışıl, sapsarı bir elmayı koparmak için uzandığında:  Dur insanoğlu! O altından bir elmadır, sakın koparma!  diyen elma ağacının sesini duymuş. Genç adam hangi elmayı koparmak istese aynı sesi duyuyormuş.

Bunun üzerine genç adam:  Elma ağacı, iyi, güzel diyorsun da, senin dallarında altın olmayan elma yok mudur?  Diye sormuş.
Elma ağacı:  Yoktur. Elmalarım altındandır, çünkü ben altından elmalar üreten bir elma ağacıyım. Bu kadar altın elmayı görüp de altın olmayan elma aramanı şaşkınlıkla karşıladım. Demek ki, gözü tok bir gençsin. Elmaların hepsi senin olabilir ama üç şartımı yerine getirmen gerekir. 
Genç adam:  Neymiş o üç şartın çabuk söyle.  demiş.
Elma ağacı:  Birincisi, kanaat et; ikincisi, yalan söyleme; üçüncüsü, canlıların hayatına saygı duy. Bu şartlarımı kabul ediyorsan elmaları toplamaya başlayabilirsin. Sakın unutma, gölgem seni takip edecek. 

Genç adam şartları kabul etmiş ve altın elmaları toplamaya başlamış. Oralarda bulduğu bir çuvala elmaları doldurmuş ama elli elmayı yeterli görmüş, kalan on dört elmayı dallarda bırakmış, kanaat etmiş.

Genç adam yolda giderken, önüne eşkiyalar çıkmış. Eşkiyaların reisi, çuvalda ne olduğunu sormuş. O da, çuvalda altından elmalar var, demiş. Yalan söylememiş. Eşkiyalar, gencin cevabına gülmüşler, sonra üstünü aramışlar ama para-pul bulamamışlar. Çuvalın içine bakmak akıllarına gelmemiş. Al çuvalını git yoluna, demişler.

Genç adam daha sonra yolun iyice daraldığı bir yerde yüzlerce karınca görmüş. İleriye gitmek için yürümesi pek çok karıncanın hayatına mal olacağı için, çuvalı yere bırakmış, karıncaları seyre dalmış. Canlıların hayatına saygı duymuş. Karıncalar az sonra yuvalarına girip gözden kaybolmuşlar. Ağacın gölgesi, üç şart yerine geldi, altın elmalar senin oldu, yolun açık olsun, demiş ve geri dönmüş.

Genç adam yolda bir köylüye rastlamış ve dedesinin köyünü sormuş. Şansa bak, köylü dedesinin köyündenmiş. Tanışa, konuşa köye varmışlar. Dede, torununun ziyaretine gelmesine çok sevinmiş. Gözlerinden akan iki damla yaşı fark ettirmemeye çalışmış. Yaşlılar böyleymiş işte, bir küçük ziyaret onları duygulandırırmış. Akşam komşular dedenin evinde toplanmışlar. Genç adam başından geçenleri anlatmış. Anlattıklarına kimse inanmamış. Şehir hayatı sana yaramamış. Gel, bu köyde yaşa, demişler. Genç adam ispat için, çuvaldaki altın elmaları odanın orta yerine dökmüş. Altın elmaları gözleriyle gören komşular, çaresiz fikir değiştirip, genci övmüşler, göğsünü kabartmışlar:  Biz sana şaka yapmıştık, beyim. Yoksa anlattıklarına tastamam inanmıştık. İnsanın bir çuval altın elması olur da, onun dediklerine inanılmaz mı? Her dediği doğrudur ve peşinden gidilir. Sen komutanımız ol, biz seninle savaşa gideriz. 

Bunun üzerine genç adam, dedesine ve komşulara birer altın elma vermiş. Hepsi mutlu olmuş. Dede tef çalmış, komşular oynamış. Genç adam ertesi gün öğle vakitleri uyanmış. Bakmış dışarıda bir gürültü var. Olayı duyan köy halkı, biz de altın elma isteriz, diyerek kapının önünde uzun kuyruklar oluşturmuş. Genç adam, dedesini uyandırıp kalan kırk altın elmayla birlikte arka bahçeden kaçıp gitmişler. Şehirde gencin babası, annesi ve iki kardeşi olanlara çok sevinmişler. Neleri varsa eski evlerinde bırakıp, malikâne satın almışlar ve uzun yıllar mutlu ve zengin olarak yaşamışlar. Bu masalı okuyan herkesin bir çuval altın elması olması dileğiyle Serdar Yıldırım saygılar sunar.

----------

